# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Utopia IV [Akatsuki, New Akatsuki]

## manolis m.

Den kserw to kata poso einai ortho na mpei auto to thema sta ''ksena epivatiga ploia'' alla an den to dw stin ellada den sigoureuomai...gia na riksoume mia matia.....isws mas apasxolisei sintoma...elpizw...Symfwna me anakoinwsi tis etairias SAOS ferries vrisketai upo tin katoxi tis...

Name *NEW AKATSUKI* 
Kataskeui *1992,* *Hayashikane,Ιαπωνίας.*
DWT* 4322 tonoi*
Mikos *145,61 μέτρα*
Platos *22 μέτρα*Max speed *25,5 κόμβoi*
Epivates *800 επιβάτες*
Trucks*70 φορτηγά* 
Cars *100 Ι.Χ*.
Call sign *JM6224*
Simaia* IAPWNIAS*
IMO *9045895

*view_akatsuki_GA.jpg
p403.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Τέτοια μούφα πλοίο μόνο ο Μανούσης μπορεί να φέρει :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

:Very Happy:  Δεν είναι τόσο κακό! Του '92, με μια χαρά ταχύτητα (τότε). Mε μια καλή μετασκευή, ίσως γίνει καλύτερο. Αλλά αν είναι μετασκευή σαν των υπολοίπων...  :Confused:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αν ερθει και μολις κανουν την μετασκευη θα μιαζει με το Π.Σουμελα  ...

Μου αρεσει που εχει ταχυτητα 25 κομβους (εδω γελανε  ) , υπαρχει περιπτωση να το πανε πανω απο 18 ......

----------


## Leo

Αν έρθει το θέμα δεν είναι σε ποιό θα μοιάζει... αλλα το πότε θα έρθει, πόοοοτεεε θα αρχίσει η επισκευή και το βασικότερο πότε θα τελειώσει αυτή... ¶ρα λοιπόν ειναι του '92 κατασκευής θα έρχει το 2008 (αν), θα σουρθεί κανα δυό  χρόνια πέρα δόθε στις ντάνες και μετά θα αρχίσει το 2010 (?). Κρίνοτας πάντα με το τι βλέπουμε μέχρι τώρα,
να τελειώσει μόλις είναι 20 χρονών .... ΤΖΙΤΖΙ..... :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Kai na fantasteite pws i simfwnia gia tin agora exei klistei edw kai 1 xrono kai kati mines...Kai oso gi to sxediastiko pisteuw pws ama paei o kathreptis mprosta sto ipsos tou upper car deck tha einai apo ''mouri '' ok..an kai tha exei mikri plwri..kai ta alla ola linontai...

----------


## Apostolos

Ο καθρέφτης καλά είναι εκεί που είναι! Στη μέση να το φτιάξουν, μιά όμορφη τσιμινιέρα να βάλουν και πρύμα να μην το φορτώσουν! Δέν το πέρνει καλύτερα η ΝΕΛ? είναι ότι πρέπει για τη γραμμή

----------


## manolis m.

Kalo einai gia tin grammi....alla isws kai o manousis na exei tin idia grammi stoxo....

----------


## Ellinis

> Kai na fantasteite pws i simfwnia gia tin agora exei klistei edw kai 1 xrono kai kati mines...Kai oso gi to sxediastiko pisteuw pws ama paei o kathreptis mprosta sto ipsos tou upper car deck tha einai apo ''mouri '' ok..an kai tha exei mikri plwri..kai ta alla ola linontai...


Manoli, μιας και "πιάνει το χέρι" σου δεν κάνεις μια απόπειρα να παρουσιάσεις μια πιθανή μετασκευή του;

----------


## manolis m.

Tha tin kanw tin apopeira...gia na doume ti tha vgaloume...

Ti katrepti protimate ??

----------


## Ellinis

Ο αριστερός είναι καλύτερος, στο δεξί δεν μένει ίχνος από πλώρη...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ellinis, πράγματι ο αριστερός είναι καλύτερος.

¶ρα φίλε Μανώλη, εσύ θα πρέπει να συνεχίσεις με τον .....δεξί καθρέφτη  :Surprised: , μιας και η πείρα από τις τελευταίες μετασκευές εν Ελλάδι, μας έχει δείξει ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην μείνει ...ίχνος από πλώρη. :-(

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού δέν μας ήρθε ας το βλέπουμε απο μακρια... Βιντεάκι κανα μήνα πριν

----------


## heraklion

Το πούλησε η SAOS FERRIES?

----------


## Ellinis

Γιατί το είχε αγοράσει?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis m.

eixe klisei tin agora tou..kai tha erxotan ton semptevri nomizw..

----------


## Leo

Τον περασμενο Σεπέμβρη αν δεν κάνω λάθος...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , όχι αυτό που έρχεται... Μα δουλεύουν τρία για να συντηρουν άλλα τόσα σταματημένα  υπο ανα-μετα-κατασκευή?

----------


## sylver23

τον τριτο μαλλον

----------


## sunflower

Ωραια τα σχεδιακια φιλε Μανώλη..Γιατί τα ανεβασες στην αρχη του θέματος? Περνανε απαρατηρητα..Ξερει καποιος μηπως τι ταξιδια κανει τωρα??

----------


## sylver23

> τον τριτο μαλλον


αυτο που κολλαει εδω??????σορυ ε

----------


## heraklion

Ενας φίλος μου είπε ότι βρίσκεται στ Πέραμα και έχει ξεκιήσει η μετασκευή. Θα πάω να δω.

----------


## manolis m.

poios irthe ???? i mallon...poio irthe ????

----------


## alcaeos

mipws enwei to makedonia  ??

----------


## heraklion

Και εγω το μακεδονια θα εννοει σκέφτηκα και του έδειξα και φωτογραφίες
και ήτανε σίγουρος ότι ήτανε το NEW AKATSUKI. Μια από αυτές τις μέρες θα παω να δω για να ξερω με σιγουριά.

----------


## manolis m.

Paides NEW AKATSUKI den ypraxei sto perama !!! Kalo einai na kseroume kapoia pragmata prin anoiksoume to gnwsto koutaki me tis......eksipnades!!;-) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## heraklion

Συγγώμη για την αναστάτωση. Λάθος πληροφορίες.

----------


## heraklion

Που βρίσκεται το πλοίο?

----------


## samurai

Παιδιά το New Akatsuki μάλλον δεν θα έρθει, διότι έλλειψη χρημάτων στάση εμπορίου. Η ΣΑΟΣ είχε υπογράψει με τη Marue Ferry τα προσύμφωνα αγοράς του πλοίου, όταν ακόμη ήταν στα high του. τώρα λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν και έτσι, δυστυχώς βαπόρι δεν έρχεται. Πάντως η Marue Ferry το έχει θέσει ήδη για πώληση. :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Η Σάος έχει πληρώσει για την αγορά του;

----------


## samurai

Όχι, απλά υπέγραψε κάποια προσύμφωνα και τίποτα παραπάνω. Γι' αυτό δεν βλέπουμε πλοίο. :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Ante mpas kai mpei o G.Strintzis kai to feri!

----------


## heraklion

Η SAOS FERRIES δεν είχε πει ότι είναι στην κατοχή της?

----------


## sylver23

> Παιδιά το New Akatsuki μάλλον δεν θα έρθει, διότι έλλειψη χρημάτων στάση εμπορίου. Η ΣΑΟΣ είχε υπογράψει με τη Marue Ferry τα προσύμφωνα αγοράς του πλοίου, όταν ακόμη ήταν στα high του. τώρα λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν και έτσι, δυστυχώς βαπόρι δεν έρχεται. Πάντως η Marue Ferry το έχει θέσει ήδη για πώληση.





> Η Σάος έχει πληρώσει για την αγορά του;





> Όχι, απλά υπέγραψε κάποια προσύμφωνα και τίποτα παραπάνω. Γι' αυτό δεν βλέπουμε πλοίο.





> Η SAOS FERRIES δεν είχε πει ότι είναι στην κατοχή της?


σου απαντησα??

----------


## manolis m.

I Saos pote den ipe oti einai ipo tin katoxi tis! Etsi eixe dilwsei ! Alla ennouse profanws pws eican ginei ta prosimfana gia tin pwlisi!

----------


## citcoc

Πρεπει να ξεκινησε προς την χωρα μας πριν 3 4 μερες!!!! Να δουμε....!!!!

----------


## kastro

Δηλαδή το αγόρασε η SAOS.

----------


## heraklion

Αύριο βγαίνει ο εφοπλιστής. Όλο και κάτι θα γράφει.

----------


## manolis m.

Citsoz esi apo pou to emathes?? empisti pigi ??

----------


## papaioa_george

> I Saos pote den ipe oti einai ipo tin katoxi tis! Etsi eixe dilwsei ! Alla ennouse profanws pws eican ginei ta prosimfana gia tin pwlisi!


Τώρα όμως το έχει!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: 

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?Newid=1803

----------


## manolis m.

Katse na metaskeuastei prwta kai meta vlepoume...xaxaxa

----------


## papaioa_george

*Στον εφοπλιστή στο ίντερνετ τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει κάτι. Ξέρει κανείς με σιγουριά πότε θα ξεκινήσει; Το πλοίο θα μετασκευαστεί σε πολυτελές επιβατηγο οχηματαγωγό και θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια μαζί με το Θεσσαλονίκη. ¶σχετο , το Liberty Bell τί γίνεται;*

----------


## manolis m.

Mazi me to thessaloniki ???? Ro/Pax me Ro/Ro ???? Ara tha metaskuestei kai to thessaloniki...edw gelame !!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Mazi me to thessaloniki ???? Ro/Pax me Ro/Ro ???? Ara tha metaskuestei kai to thessaloniki... *edw gelame* !!




Λέει αλήθειες... "Πως το έφεραν η μοίρα και τα χρόνια" (που λέει και ένα άσμα) ΌΛΟΣ ο στόλος να κείτεται στα λιμάνια της χώρας...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis m.

> Τώρα όμως το έχει!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?Newid=1803


Mipws iedes tin imeronia tou arthrou file mou ??? 21-11-06....prin 2 xronia..poso kairo antheli an rthei apo tin Iapwnia???!!!! to arthro auto profanws anferetai sto prosimfwna!

----------


## manolis m.

> Τώρα όμως το έχει!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?Newid=1803


Mipws iedes tin imeronia tou arthrou file mou ??? 21-11-06....prin 2 xronia..poso kairo thelei na 'rthei apo tin Iapwnia???!!!! to arthro auto profanws anferetai sto prosimfwna!

----------


## papaioa_george

Φυσικα και δεν θέλει 2 χρόνια να έρθει από την Ιαπωνία. Στα προσύμφωνα αναφέρεται αλλά με παραπλάνησε η λέξη "Αγόρασε". Αλλά όμως και η Σαος πρέπει να είχε δηλώσει στο παρελθόν ότι το αγόρασε.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο  λεγόταν New Akatsuki kai μετονομάστηκε σε NEW AKATUKI . Τώρα νομίζω μετονομάστηκε σε Akatuki σκέτο Αν ερχόταν θα έκανε μαλλον από Λαύριο για Σάμο - Ικαρία - Χίο - Θεσσαλονίκη ή κάτι τέτοιο.* 

*Φωτογραφίες* 

*Πηγή:* *http://www.wakanatsu.com*

*Δέστε στην τελευταία τι γράφει : NEW AKATUKI , NAZE*

*To 2008 από ότι βλέπω δεν είχε τα σινιάλα της A LINE.*

*Μήπως να το πήρε τελικά η ΣΑΟΣ???*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και μια πιο πρόσφατη με μπλε τσιμινιέρα. Τελικά στο διαδίκτυο όσο πιο πολύ ψάχνεις τόσα περισσότερα βρίσκεις...*

*http://niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/kyo-kago/image/2008_1120_155002AA.JPG*

*Γι' αυτό τι έχετε να πείτε;*

*http://niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/kyo-kago/image/2008_0729_153602AA.JPG*


*Πηγή και των δύο φωτογραφιών η niraikanai*

*Τις φωτο τις βρήκα με γνωστή μηχανή αναζήτησης. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τα κινέζικα της  niraikanai*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο λεγόταν :*

*NEW AKATSUKI > NEW AKATUKI> AKATUKI*

*ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΑΤUKI* 

*Δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά τα εξής:*

*Πού είναι το πλοίο (οεο:lol::lol;*
*Σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκει;*
*Μετά την Α LINE σε ποια εταιρεία πέρασε και μετά πουλήθηκε στη σημερινή ;*
*Με την ΣΑΟΣ τί έγινε τελικά , έκλεισε η υπόθεση , ή πάγωσε απλά λόγω οικονομικών?*
*Το νηολόγιο του παραμένει PANAMA?*

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !


Δείτε τα στοιχεία του AKATUKI και του ARIAKE από το Ship's Register.


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## giorgos_249

*καλό απόγευμα φίλε!*


*¶ρα επιβεβαιώνεται ο φίλος papaioa_george.*

*Δηλαδή το πλοίο το αγόρασε η ΣΑΟΣ και το είπε AKATUKI?*

*Και αυτό το "in service " δείχνει ότι μάλλον κάνει δρομολόγια. Τι γίνεται ; Θα έρθει , δεν θα έρθει; Θα κάνει μετασκευή και θα έρθει όπως το PRINCESS T ; Θα μείνει εκεί που είναι για δρομολόγια ή θα πωληθεί αν τελικά το έχει η ΣΑΟΣ έτσι ώστε να σωθεί η εταιρεία; * 

*http://niraikanai.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/kyo-kago/image/2008_1120_155002AA.JPG*
*Αν είναι έτσι γιατί έχει μπλε τσιμινιέρα αντί για άσπρη με γραμμές όπως τα άλλα της ΣΑΟΣ?*

----------


## samurai

H SAOS μετά απο δήλωση του ίδιου του Μανούση στην Προπαρασκευαστική Επιτροπή της Βουλής δεν θα επαναδραστηριοποιηθεί ξανά! Το πλοίο απλά είναι inspectable για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο στα 15 εκατ. $  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο κάπου πουλήθηκε γιατι τα χρωματάκια του αλλάξαν στα λευκά

1365816.jpg

http://rara.jp/advectionfog/link0-0.html

----------


## cpt babis

> To πλοίο κάπου πουλήθηκε γιατι τα χρωματάκια του αλλάξαν στα λευκά


 Φιλε Αποστολε δειχνει οτι φορτωσε αλλα δειχνει μια ασπρη σελιδα. :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Πουλήθηκε στη Shin Nihonkai Ferry και θα μετονομαστεί σε UTOPIA 4 :Smile:

----------


## kapas

κριμα... και ηλπιζα να το δω στα νερα μας.... :Razz:

----------


## samurai

Η μετασκευή του πλοίου ήδη ξεκίνησε :Very Happy: 
1368728.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μπαγιάτικη η είδηση, αλλά ας πούμε οτι το παρολίγο καράβι της ΣΑΟΣ (την γλίτωσε την διαπόμπευση) κατέληξε πριν δυο χρόνια στα διαλυτήρια του Μπαγκλαντές.
Αφότου χάλασε η δουλειά με τον Μανούση ταξίδεψε μεταξύ Shimonoseki Ιαπωνίας και Σαγκάης για την Utopia Lines.

Screenshot_2021-04-04 shipbreaking55 pdf.png
πηγή

----------


## alkeos

> Μπαγιάτικη η είδηση, αλλά ας πούμε οτι το παρολίγο καράβι της ΣΑΟΣ (την γλίτωσε την διαπόμπευση) κατέληξε πριν δυο χρόνια στα διαλυτήρια του Μπαγκλαντές.
> Αφότου χάλασε η δουλειά με τον Μανούση ταξίδεψε μεταξύ Shimonoseki Ιαπωνίας και Σαγκάης για την Utopia Lines.
> 
> Screenshot_2021-04-04 shipbreaking55 pdf.png
> πηγή


Στο "μπαγιάτικο" αλλά πολύ ενδιαφέρον για μας ηλεκτρονικό τεύχος του 2019 του Shipbreaking στο οποίο παρέπεμψε ο φίλος Ellinis όλα τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ (5/5) είχαν κάποια σχέση με ελληνική πλοιοκτησία ή πέρασαν από τα νερά μας... ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ / ΑΛΚΥΩΝ, ΙΟΝΙΣ / DIGNITY / HORIZON, MILLENNIUM EXPRESS / EUROPEAN EXPRESS, KING MINOS συν το UTOPIA IV του θέματος!

----------

